# Can you bill a modifer 58 with an E&M visit?



## debarr (Jul 15, 2009)

CPT book states modifer 58 as procedure or SERVICE-does service count as an EM visit?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 15, 2009)

no Evaluation and Management codes can be pair with E&M modifiers only.  58 is not an appropriate E&M modifier.  What was the rationale for wanting to use this modifer with your E&M?


----------



## michelleuhl (Jul 15, 2009)

no if it is truly a global you can not bill but if it is an e/m during a global that is legit u can use the 24 modifier.  58 is only for proceedures, etc.


----------



## pamtienter (Jul 15, 2009)

Even if WPS Medicare isn't your Part B carrier, they have great information on their website. They have fact sheets for all modifiers. Here is the information on the 58 modifier as well as the link to the modifier page. 

I hope this helps!
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifier_58.pdf

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifiers.shtml


----------

